# Wie "Stil" exportieren



## Andreas S (18. Juni 2004)

Guten Tag,
hat jemand eine Ahnung
wie man einen "Stil" exportieren kann in ein anderes Photoshop?
Will Formatieren und habe keine Lust alle Stile per Hand neu einzutragen

Danke


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. Juni 2004)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, brauchst du doch die Stile nur abspeichern und die *.asl-Dateien in den "Stile-Ordner" der anderen Photoshopversion zu kopieren.


----------



## Andreas S (18. Juni 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort
Die Idee hatte ich auch schon. Nur leider hat keine Datei die Namen die ich den Stilen gegeben hatte.
Na dann muss ich wohl doch alle Verzeichnisse kopieren


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (19. Juni 2004)

"Bearbeiten" --> "Vorgaben-Manager" da findest du alles nötige um die Werkzeugspitzen, eigenen Formen sowie die Stile umzubenennen bzw. exportieren :-]


edit: Bezieht sich jetzt auf Version 7


----------

